# Question on mobility



## tannerthehammer (4 Jan 2007)

I've been told that some CF reg force trades have a high rate of mobility ie. posted more frequently than others...An example of a trade which has frequent postings I'm told is firefighting....My question is where does Military Police police stand regarding frequency of postings? low? med? high?


----------



## garb811 (8 Jan 2007)

There is no hard answer to this question as everyone has a different experience.  In general, you can expect to move every 4-6 years but I know some guys who have moved within 2 years of arriving at a base and others who have been in the same geographic area for over 10...


----------

